# Unusual scare ideas



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

This is a two-part question. I have my haunt for 2010 all "built" on Google Sketchup. I have some ideas for my scares, but I want to do something other than the typical "jump out and boo!" type stuff this year. Does anyone have any suggestions for some really good effective scares they have used in the past? Here's what I already have

-3 drop panels (one is a painting, one is a section of a wall, the third is to-be determined, it's just a wall panel right now)

-An electric chain saw that I used last year

-A dot-room or something similar

-The usual actors that jump out at you

I'm trying to get my rooms all planed out so I can build the props and scares early. I really want to do something special this year and not use the run-of-the mill stuff, if you know what I mean!

Part 2 is:

I'm trying to design a SAFE "falling wall" scare that's manually opperated. I don't have the $$ to make it pneumatic. Basically it's a section of wall with a handle on the back side that an actor can push forward and the wall will tilt towards the victims a little, but not enough to whack them in the head. I will have a cable that stops the wall from falling too far forward. Has anyone used anything like this and if so, did it work the way you wanted it to (scare people!)? Thanks!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

For the first question: Try to learn the name of the person going through, and call out to them by their name.

For the 2nd: It does work to get the jumpy!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

It helps to go on youtube and search haunted houses/props/home haunts and just watch the vids
.Lots of good ideas are out there just look around.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What I thought would be the most retarded scare is SO effective: Electric leaf blower on a surge protector (used as on/off switch..I wish I had a mat so when people step on it, it turns on). LOUD Sound & movement (I hide it under plastic sheeting). Go figure.

While not a scare, I freaked out when I had to go into a room (small) that was progressivley smaller as you got in. To get out, you had to go thru a very small door..BUT..it was LOCKED..so you had to stand there, crouched down and beg for it to be opened. LOL. Great.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jack Reaper said:


> For the first question: Try to learn the name of the person going through, and call out to them by their name.
> 
> For the 2nd: It does work to get the jumpy!


This is a great and effective ploy, just don't be obvious about finding out names. It works best if you can have someone work the waiting line and just pick up some names. When we learn a person's name, especially if they appear nervous, we pass their name and description up the line so the whole Trail can work on them.

And ALWAYS go after the weakest link in a group! Fear is contagious and screams are great for the atmosphere!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I did a falling ceiling for a long time, basically a net suspended about 12ft up that has foam board attached to it so it looks like a suspended ceiling. The sides are attached at 12ft and the middle is held by a rope, when the rope is released the ceiling drops to 8ft high. It really gets the whole group.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great ideas. I really like the concept of a falling ceiling, that would be great!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is the ceiling I did. Got great reviews!

http://www.garageofterror.com/crushhome.html


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

Go over to Hauntproject.com....click on MISC. and check out Garage of Terrors Decending Spiked Ceiling of Death.May be something you'd like to try.

How about a standing coffin with a door but no rear wall. Cover rear wall with black material, use velcro for one side so actor can get in. Open the coffin door and show the group a skeleton with light up eyes ( hung from a string as close to the black material as possible ) close the door back and say something like" Poor Dracula"... and an actor jumps out of the coffin dressed as a vampire.Rope off around the front of the coffin so your group cannot get too close and get knocked down when the actor jumps out.

I always have liked the cut in half guy.A sheet of plywood with a hole cut in it set on saw horses. Cover with a blood splattered sheet with hole for actor, have actor lay from waist up across table, cover his lower back portion with a bloody sheet.Have him lay real still until the first or second person in the group passes by( remember,groups normally have the brave ones go through first), then have him jerk real quick and scream!


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ooops...I missed reading the post right above mine...lol.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Use stooges. Not the Moe Larry and Curly type, but in the theatrical sense... have haunt actors posing as guests. The safest way to haunt is going the "touch no one" route but people really take notice when one of the hauntgoers in front of them gets grabbed and dragged off screaming to meet some horrible fate. They'll quickly figure out that it was part of the show but if you get your timing down and it's like boom-boom-done it'll really put the freak-out on them.

I saw a haunt where a guy was dressed in normal but bloodied clothes and was repeatedly carried out by haunt actors and tossed over a rubbish pile like they were discarding his body. He'd wait a couple minutes, put on a zombie mask, and mix in with the roving zombies to make his way back to the house to get ready for the next carry-out. Poor bastard... I bet he was totally beat up and exhausted by the end of the night, he musta got tossed a hundred times. That's dedication.


----------

